# Does commissioning experience count towards PE?



## wheatmaster (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been reading over the Illinois requirements for what experience you need to document before apply for a PE license and it seems to be a giant gray area and alot will depend on the supervisor recommendation forms. Would commissioning experience be applicable towards a PE?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2012)

Typically the board is looking for "progressive engineering experience" that shows how you grew yourself as an engineer. They are looking to see what you do as an engineer to show that you have the competence to sign and seal drawings.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 6, 2012)

It would probably depend on the description you provide, what experience you gained, and whether your PE can verify legit professional development.

I can't remember exactly, but I probably had three years or so of startup experience at the time, and the reviewers didn't ask questions.


----------



## wheatmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

Found an article that clears this question up!

/&gt;http://www.ncees.org/About_NCEES/Licensure_Exchange/Licensure_Exchange/Licensure_Exchange_April_2011.php


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 20, 2012)

Commissioning is all smoke and mirrors, but if the board will accept it, than take it and run.


----------

